# Year of Make?????? (S&W .38 Special Ctg)



## csorear (Feb 18, 2014)

Need help getting a round about year make and model on a S & W I just acquired from my granddad. If lucky, I'll get an about appraisal for insurance purposes. I've done a little research and most ends up with serial numbers starting with letters which mine does NOT. I DO NOT HAVE A PICTURE YET. Research has led me to believe that its a ???? "1905 model change 4"??? What I do know-------

~6in. barrel full or just >5in. barrel external (outside of body)
6 shot revolver ".38 S&W SPECIAL CTG"
Round butt serial# 3670xx (bottom of butt)
inside serial# 400xx (crane?)
4 screws on right side with another one on the trigger guard

seems to look identical to this one except different serial# of course
.38 Special Military & Police Model of 1905 - 4th Change

Again, no letters with serial number. Looking for year and appraisal though priceless in my eyes.

Thank you


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that you need to post both your question and photo(s) on that S&W-related, specialty forum.

Sales value will be predicated upon not only rarity, but also condition.

Revolver barrel length is measured from the muzzle to the actual end of the barrel inside the frame. Rotate the cylinder until a web between chambers is lined up under the barrel, slide a cleaning rod down from the muzzle until it rests on that web of the cylinder, pencil-mark the rod exactly at the muzzle, withdraw the rod, and measure the length of the rod to the pencil mark.
I bet that your pistol has a six-inch barrel.


----------



## csorear (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks. It is indeed a 6 inch barrel.


----------

